# Newbies......well nearly!!



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey there,

I joined on here the best part of 2 years ago when my partner and I had just started the process of seeking advice on having a family.

The last 2 years have just flown by and we now have been on the waiting list for the past 3 months. I am just so anxious, nervous, excited thinking we could be called anytime soon.

Anyone that has been through the process already can you give me some insight as to what to expect when we are called for treatment.

I just wish it was happening NOW lol xx

also i am a bit confused about the shortened terminology used on here lol....
DW = ?

siobhan xx


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome & good luck on your journey. Just a quick one as lunch break just over.
What treatment are you having?
DW = Dear Wife

xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL @dear wife lol....

We are having ICSI with DS, although if they find that some of the sperm is extremley mobile etc then they will use IVF....
Initially we were told it was going to be 1-3months wait with a short delay for the donor sperm,
we went on the list on the 30th april, i rang exactly 3 months later (no im not impatient) and the kind nurse had just said the patients who were receiving nhs funded treatment using DS were just been called for so the next batch of patients would be the private patients using DS...funny i thought it would have been the other way around, not unless they have been waiting longer already.  

So we are kind of expecting a letter or a call around end september time.....

i am a bit confused though as I have been reading about the treatment etc and alot of the time the ladies receiving the treatment have had to go on the pill for a few months then start the injections and then get their eggs extracted and implanted, although our Doctor never told us anything about this?


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Sibbnchaz29

Sounds like you are finally getting there won't be long now till your at the top of the sperm list and can get started 

Do you know if you will be on the long or short protocol ? Most people tend to start on the long as the clinic won't know how you will respond. For the long protocol - 

Usually when you start ivf/ icsi the clinic has to essentially shut down your natural cycle either through pills , injections or even nasal sprays this bit is down regulation. Once you've been confirmed to be down regulated through a scan and or blood test then you can start stimming ( growing the follicles that will hopefully contain the eggs ) , lots more scans and blood tests and the onto egg collection where hopefully they will gets plenty of mature eggs that can then get jiggy with your sperm overnight. Then comes the wait to see how many fertilised and a few days later you get embryo transfer and then the best bit ........ The 2 ww to see if its all worked !  

The short protocol is basically the same but you go straight onto stimming medication. 

You will also read on here people starting cycles on different days so don't panic. 

Good luck with it all ...... Apologies if I've told you stuff you already know ! 

Jody x


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Jo...

No thank you so much, that has explained it really clearly for me, got me a little nervous as I thought when we get the letter then it would just be a matter of OK, lets get started.

I had read about ladies using the pill for a few months, but because my doctor hadnt mentioned any of this to me then I thought well maybe I wont be using it.  I was wondering also about starting to take the likes of folic acid now? or you know them pills you get in boots for before pregnancy etc? maybe I'm just reading too much into this or getting a bit carried away lol.

Also could I maybe see my own GP and start using the pill myself before treatment would commence? LOL i am terrible.

I just cant wait to be actually going through the motions ooooo I am soooo excited lol


----------



## jopot (Jan 24, 2013)

Hiya your welcome  

I wasn't started on the pill I had buseralin injections to down regulate both times and from what I've read on here it seems that ladies are put on different things. To be honest and I'm no expert here I would't put yourself on the pill as the different hormones might affect your cycle and cause you more bother when you have to stop it. 

As for folic acid go for it, I take the Pregnacare vitamins daily and have been doing for years lol. I basically decided that I would get a head start and use to take other vitamins so switched to those. Boots currently has 3 for 2 on vitamins. I've only had IVF twice and am currently in my 2 ww so can't offer any advice of what works for sure but if you search on here you'll find loads of advice in other sections about diet, weight , acupuncture etc. It is SOOOOOO easy to get obsessed by it all and spend hours obsessing about if so I would say chill as much as you can as when it does get going it goes very fast !! I also stopped drinking alcohol and caffeine about 2 months before my cycle and lost some weight which I thought could only help.... well see   

Jody


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Jodie, 

Awww fingers crossed for you and toes and everything else....i really hope that it works for you          

Yeah i think i may just do the same, i will go into boots tomorrow and get stocked up, i was just afraid to start anything like folic acid and other vitamins (berroca which i was currently taking and multivitamins) incase they upset the cyle all in my head im sure....

I had emailed my DR but she hadnt got back to me so I took that as a NO...
Have you tried any alternative therapies? massage, rekki, acupuncture?  I had heard about this massage called mayan massage which concentrates solely on ur abdomen, stomach area and is meant to be good....esp for ladies ttc naturally or with assisted conception.
so how long did u have to go on the burselin for?

i drink alot of coffee?? way too much, so maybe i would be better to go off that then and as for alcohol then i dont drink alot all of the time but do enjoy the occasional tipple lol.... 

i cant wait to hear how ur testing? when can you test? how far into ur 2ww are you....exciting times.

Im siobhan by the way x


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Siobhan: I have been having acupuncture since the New Year, and am now 8 +1 weeks pregnant. The acupuncture has helped with the stress of tx and the dreadful morning sickness I have been suffering. Just make sure you get specialist in fertility!
Good luck  x


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi tinks....acupuncture sounds good I might try that, how often did you get a treatment.? I love reflexology but dnt no if that eud help or hinder.  Lol CCONGRATULATIONS on ur pregnancy,  you must be so overjoyed.  Have u been for any scans of anything yet


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi! I had acupuncture every 2 weeks and my plan is to continue until 12 weeks, the treatment is actually helping with the bad nausea and sickness, although not taking it away   The only downside with tx is the cost £40 a go, which on top on the treatment and travel to clinic has added up, just glad we're there now! I also took pregnacare conception, stopped drinking & switched to caffeine free tea.
We have had our viability scan to confirm all is right (which it is) so we're back in the care of the NHS rather than then private clinic. So 12 week scan is booked for mid Sept!
Hope you get your letter though soon to start treatment and you can start this exciting and terrifying journey xx


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Tinksandmoo said:


> Hi! I had acupuncture every 2 weeks and my plan is to continue until 12 weeks, the treatment is actually helping with the bad nausea and sickness, although not taking it away  The only downside with tx is the cost £40 a go, which on top on the treatment and travel to clinic has added up, just glad we're there now! I also took pregnacare conception, stopped drinking & switched to caffeine free tea.
> We have had our viability scan to confirm all is right (which it is) so we're back in the care of the NHS rather than then private clinic. So 12 week scan is booked for mid Sept!
> Hope you get your letter though soon to start treatment and you can start this exciting and terrifying journey xx


great to hear everything is as it shud be.......this is the hardest part waiting to hear about a tx date. I am such a control freak its hard not havn anything to do with it pmsl....my better half is soooo easygoing so shes just jot as anxious. Is ur family supportive. Im unsure as to tell my father before or after tx. The plan was go just tell him whdn I was 3mnths prg kke everyone else but I thin he deserves to maybe no before, I just hope hd bes ok about it, thats worrhing me.


----------

